# What kind of bridges with EZ track ?



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been wondering what kind of bridges fit I can use with EZ track ! ? Single and double track bridges you would recommend ? I like these. Arch Span Bridge Kit, 18-5/8 Inch, Life-Like,Truss Bridge, Plastruct Inc, Truss Bridge Kit Single Track, Walthers Cornerstone, and Double Track Truss Bridge Kit, Walthers Cornerstone. Do they fit EZ track ? Thank you.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm using EZ track with a Life-Like trestle bridge kit.
Works fine!
Bob


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think EZ track will look proper with any bridge as the track has simulated ballast molded into it (I use EZ track). However, any bridge with a flat surface should work. My only concern would be that EZ track adds height that flex track would not, so make sure the height from the top of the track to the lowest part of the bridge allows whatever locos and cars to pass.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Z-cat,
The question was "what works?"......bottom line, it WILL work with EZ track:thumbsup:, but not necessarily look "authentic" due to the built-in ballast. I guess it depends on how tootie-frutti you are over strict authenticity 
Bob


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

I understood that he asked "what worked?", so in addition to pointing out that it would look odd (if he even cares about that), I also said he needs to take into account the potential height problem. 

From Holava's previous posts he doesn't appear to have any local resources for purchases, so he is relying on internet sales if he has finally figured out how to do that. I would hate to see someone order a bridge and have it shipped all the way to Nicarauga only to find out that it didn't work with his layout.

I figure it is best to point out as many potential issues as possible and then let the user decide if they are an important or irreleveant issue. We're both just trying to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Z-cat,
Hey, bud, no intent to argue, and I totally agree that he should consider all the "what ifs" BEFORE ordering off the internet.
Grandpa used to say; "measure twice, cut once" 
Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

raleets said:


> Grandpa used to say; "measure twice, cut once"


That probably works better than the method I use of eyeballing thrice, cutting it, swearing a lot, cutting it again, sanding it, throwing it away and getting a new piece, cutting it, sanding it, measuring it and cutting it again. 

But I get a lot more use of out my tools than your grandpa ever did!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Zeus-cat said:


> I understood that he asked "what worked?", so in addition to pointing out that it would look odd (if he even cares about that), I also said he needs to take into account the potential height problem.
> 
> From Holava's previous posts he doesn't appear to have any local resources for purchases, so he is relying on internet sales if he has finally figured out how to do that. I would hate to see someone order a bridge and have it shipped all the way to Nicarauga only to find out that it didn't work with his layout.
> 
> I figure it is best to point out as many potential issues as possible and then let the user decide if they are an important or irreleveant issue. We're both just trying to help. :thumbsup:


Thank you. That's true. I will be the first "railroader" or "model trainraider, not tombraider, lol" down here. And yes, I'm already planning to buy in quite large bulks at once from three companies, over 3 grand worth, to save on shipping and duties, as everything from abroad is considered luxury items by the bloody local customs. I'm crossing my fingers for an extra $500-1000 "only" import duty charge. Yeah, I've figured the payment method already. They accept direct bank transfer. This credit card or PayPal machinery, required for buying online, is unnecessary evil, a plague I'm extremely against, especially after the wikileak scandal, though I've always been a passive partisan against all kinds of high-tech. I remember once making an emergency call in Canada, I had to read the calling instruction, covertly, and I have a college degree, lol. That's why I need the correct feedback on the most suitable products before I purchase them. I already have the lower level table, 4.4 / 1.6 meters. I don't care much about its appearance authenticity, I need what just works.


----------



## Zeus-cat (Feb 5, 2011)

What is evil about PayPal and credit cards? $500-$1000 in duty is a heck of a lot more evil in my eyes!


----------

